# Does Dumpy look mean?!?!?



## bunnyman666 (Nov 13, 2014)

Trix here-

Mummers says that Dumpy looks mean without fur on his head. Dumpy doesn't think so.

What do you bunnies think?!?!?


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 16, 2014)

Funny weird thing....


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 16, 2014)

Uh oh! Run away and hide!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

So tell Dumpy to grow some furs?


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes I had an accidents when I saw the picture.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 16, 2014)

No furs on Dumpy is ok....jus tell Dumpy not to get any tricksey ideas about pulling your furs out!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

SouthernNetherlandDwarf said:


> Yes I had an accidents when I saw the picture.



Be nice about my Dumpy!!!!! He loves us kinds and does many nice things for us nose wigglers. He gives money to bunny charities and gives other bunnies bunny massage when there were not nice humans involved. Dumpy is a nice old man.

But if he mades you go potty outside of your litter box, then you say he needs to grow head furs?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> No furs on Dumpy is ok....jus tell Dumpy not to get any tricksey ideas about pulling your furs out!



Dumpy loves us furry!!!! He does use a furminator on me, but we has this game where he sets down a dummy brush and I throw it. Dumpy laughs so much. That old, feeble man needs lots of mental stimulation; he is near All's Timers or whatever that is called. Poor Dumpy...


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dumpy wooks just fine wiffout furs. He is a nice hoomin, didn't he cuts his furs for a cancer patients? Very very nice hoomin, but yous shud gets Dumpy a hats. He must be cold wiffout his furs.

Bugsy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep yep Bugsy- Dumpy cutted his furs for two of his hair cutting victims who have cancer. His furs were short before, but now they are really short!!!!

Mummers and I will get hats for Dumpy and say they are from Father Christmas. Good idea!!!!!


----------



## madisonl702 (Nov 17, 2014)

Your welcome for the idea. Yous must be very very proud of your Dumpy. I'd be prouds too if my hoomin did that.

Bugsy


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dumpy says he just wants those women to know he's thinking about them and longs for their return to health.

Dumpy is just a funny old guy who I think is awesome, even when he hoists me in the air and blows raspberries on my belly. I haven't kicked him yet...


----------

